# cpvc male adapter cold water only



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

curious if anyone knows why cpvc male adapters--at least the ones i buy--say "cold water only"? thanks


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you buy the one piece, plastic ones or the two piece plastic/brass ones?








Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

klempner said:


> curious if anyone knows why cpvc male adapters--at least the ones i buy--say "cold water only"? thanks


 






Are you sure they are CPVC? Maybe they're old PVC fittings....just saying......:confused1:


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

the one piece, and definitely cpvc.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have seen them, my guess is the are covering their butts.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't tell the hacks/plumber? around here you can't use all CPVC mip's here. I replaced a sheared off sill cock yesterday that was piped with it, and it was not even secured to the house with screws. :no:
I will have great job security here in Jawga for years to come thanks to the contractors that built too many houses too fast and cheaply.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

We have them here at our shop. We only use the brass kind now but I have no idea why they say it.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Yea dude those plastic ones are junk! You should throw them out. I do know there is a difference between CVPC and Flowgaurd Gold. Not all cpvc is rated for hot water, Flowgaurd is rated for both. Never seen fittings that say cold water only but I've seen cold water only pipe. Lowes sells it. Maybe you have one of that brands fittings. Junk them!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

klempner said:


> curious if anyone knows why cpvc male adapters--at least the ones i buy--say "cold water only"? thanks


I will take a stab at this and say because they are only rated for cold water?


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Expansion & contraction will cause leaks.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> Expansion & contraction will cause spontaneous floods.


There, fixed it for ya 

They will actually shear off. I had an insurance company pay me to change everyone of them out in a whole house about 6 months ago. 3 floods in 2 years.


----------

